

Ask HN: Should I form a Board of Advisers? - hansy

I was wondering what the HN community thinks of having a board of advisers?<p>Do I need to offer the board a percentage of equity in the company?
======
abcd_f
I was advised (heh) to get some "strategic" people on board as advisers, never
got around doing it, and never had any regrets. YMMV, but I suspect you are
overthinking the situation.

------
g0atbutt
It depends on your business. Can you go into more detail?

Typically advisors get around .5%.

~~~
hansy
My business is a social network, but in the future it will rely heavily on
crowd-funding elements to generate revenue.

I used to work for a financial firm directly under the CEO, so I established a
great relationship with him. He was one of the smartest men I ever met and
knew almost everything about SEC regulations, investment strategies, etc.

I was considering turning to him for expertise in the future.

